# Prayer Request



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey y'all. I hope everyone had a great holiday. It was a tough one around our house. We lost my great-uncle on 12/23 who was (up until his surgery) living with my grandmother and they were taking care of each other. He was a great guy. Sad way to go. He had heart surgery and never fully recovered. Dwindled away in a rehab facility/ nursing home for the last 9 months of his life bed ridden unable to even sit up. He was 84 though and did live life to the fullest before it happened. He was honorary Pop-pa to my kids. He was a proud grandfather and beamed with joy every time he had the chance to talk about them or visit. 

Just for some background my grandmother raised me as her own when my mom and dad dropped me on her doorstep and divorced when I was about 4 months old. I call her mom and she calls me son. She is 79. 

On New Year's Day my mom was found in her bedroom on the floor and unresponsive with her leg bent back behind her where she collapsed. EMT's saved her and she has been in ICU since then. She was on life support and unresponsive up until Saturday. They had her in a medical coma but on Saturday the doctors said she was strong enough to be removed from the life support and comatose state. Praise be to God for bringing her back to us this far. She is still so very weak and cannot talk. She is not out of the woods yet though and that's where I am asking for your help. Please say a prayer for my mom's recovery. 

I am a big momma's boy, I ain't gonna lie. She saved me. She is my angel. I have had a very hard time dealing with this double blow to the closest of my family. I can't even talk about it without tearing up so I don't. Can't sleep. I close my eyes and see her broken body laying on the ICU bed. It kills me. I've been drinking the pain away...only it doesn't go away. 

Up until yesterday I didn't even feel I was in the land of the living. Just a zombie going through the motions. Couldn't work. Couldn't think straight. Go visit my mom, tell her how important she is and that she can't leave yet because she will miss her grand daughter's graduation (that has been a big goal for my mom to see my daughter graduate). Go home. Drink. Pass out. So much pain. 

Up until yesterday I was just holed up in my house. That is until Bruce...OUR Bruce reached out to me out of the blue and asked if I would like to hit the lake and look for some fish. I was torn. I was excited for the opportunity to fish with Bruce and at the same time didn't have the energy to do it on my own. Bruce is a very passionate fisherman and that excitement rubbed off on me and I got myself there. Bruce was great. He is so kind. He had no idea at the time of what I was going through. I told him at the boat ramp because I didn't realize his intention was to fish all day. I couldn't because I had to go to the hospital to visit my mom in ICU...as I will again today. Bruce was very understanding and overly generous in every way. He pulled me out of my funk...even if just for a few hours and for that I am very grateful. I believe God puts his people together as needed. I needed that Bruce. Thank you and God bless you.

Please say a prayer for me to get it together. I have to. I try not to let my kids see me break down. There are very few in this world that have this sort of affect on me but she is at the top of that short list...twice. Most importantly please say a prayer for my mom. Thanks for reading. God bless.

On a lighter note:

P.S. For those that really know me you are gonna laugh at this one...I fished 4 hours with Bruce and I never got a nibble. We ate lunch and parted ways. I asked Bruce to send me a pic if he finds a willing group of fish. 20 minutes later...2 nice ones. Baaaaad Luck Bob man. Bad Luck Bob. I can stop a fish finder from working by stepping on a boat (Matt's) and I can skunk the best of them too (Matt and Bruce)! It's a dang gift man. I know. HA!

I've grown fond of my gift. Fish should cheer me. Guides should avoid me. lol:clover:


Thanks y'all.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

You and your family are in my prayers. I went through that at this exact time last year before my mother eventually passed. One thing I did was that I sat by her side in hospital and whispered in her ear how much I appreciated all that she and dad had done for me. I also told her to tell my Dad in Heaven that I loved and missed him too. She was unconscious at the time , but I just know that somehow she heard me as she squeezed my hand. That gives me great peace now to think about now that she is gone, as I felt I had been given a rare chance to send a message to Heaven.

It's a hell of a mountain to climb, but you need to stand strong for your family and most of all your mother. Be there for her as much as possible, and don't be afraid to cry. We are all human and we have our weaknesses, but our loving God will carry you through this. I will pray for you and please keep us informed and let us know if we can help somehow.
Bud


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I will pray for your MOM Dan. I've been in your shoes and understand exactly what you are going through. Just remember we 2coolers are your family's too. We are here for you. Just let us me know if there is anything I can do for you.
Finally a real name to a real face. A total gentleman you are Dan. My luck to get a chance to fish with you fish or no fish.
I too visited my MOM yesterday and the only two words she can remember is her maiden name. She completely lost all her memory's. Her muscle is shutting down slowly. I too am in need of a prayer. We'll pray together Mr.Dan. Keep faith in God. We 2coolers are here for you. Keep in touch.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> I will pray for your MOM Dan. I've been in your shoes and understand exactly what you are going through. Just remember we 2coolers are your family's too. We are here for you. Just let us me know if there is anything I can do for you.
> Finally a real name to a real face. A total gentleman you are Dan. My luck to get a chance to fish with you fish or no fish.
> I too visited my MOM yesterday and the only two words she can remember is her maiden name. She completely lost all her memory's. Her muscle is shutting down slowly. I too am in need of a prayer. We'll pray together Mr.Dan. Keep faith in God. We 2coolers are here for you. Keep in touch.


I will pray for you my friend.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Flyingvranch said:


> You and your family are in my prayers. I went through that at this exact time last year before my mother eventually passed. One thing I did was that I sat by her side in hospital and whispered in her ear how much I appreciated all that she and dad had done for me. I also told her to tell my Dad in Heaven that I loved and missed him too. She was unconscious at the time , but I just know that somehow she heard me as she squeezed my hand. That gives me great peace now to think about now that she is gone, as I felt I had been given a rare chance to send a message to Heaven.
> 
> It's a hell of a mountain to climb, but you need to stand strong for your family and most of all your mother. Be there for her as much as possible, and don't be afraid to cry. We are all human and we have our weaknesses, but our loving God will carry you through this. I will pray for you and please keep us informed and let us know if we can help somehow.
> Bud


Thanks FV.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this...

I have never met you before, but I can feel your pain through your words. I will add you and your Mom to my daily prayers. I will also add Bruce's Mom to my daily prayers.

God Bless You!


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

Losing a family member or watching them suffer with an illness is never easy. I lost my Granny after a prolonged battle with Alzheimer's and lost my Dad 3 months later to cancer. My Pawpaw passed several years before that. I have happy memories of each of them and each one had their own bits of wisdom that they shared with me. I pass those bits of wisdom along to others as my way of honoring their memories. Whenever I am feeling down about not having them around, I try to think of some of the happy times we shared and it helps me get through it. 

I hope you can find some of those happy memories to help ease your pain.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I will be praying not only for your Mom but you also. Bankin please please take care of yourself. I know it will seem unbearable at times but please remember He will not put more on you than you can handle. I promise you that from experience. You may no think can take it anymore but with His help you can get thru this. 

Think about it just when you were down and feeling alone and didn't know what to do what happened? Well I'll just quote what you said happened:

"That is until Bruce...OUR Bruce reached out to me out of the blue and asked if I would like to hit the lake and look for some fish."

I don't know about you my friend but I don't believe that was a coincidence!!!!!!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks y'all. SeaOx I believe you are right.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

My prayers go out to both of you, Bankin' On It and brucevannguyen, and your families. Look to God to find peace. He promises that one day, those that have died, will come back to life. There are nine resurrections mentioned in the Bible, all were resurrected back to earth. The most well known resurrection was the resurrection was that of Jesus friend Lazarus.

The other resurrection mentioned was that of Jesus, and he was resurrected to heaven.

When God created Adam and Eve he created them to live forever, only if they sinned would they die. Well we know the rest of that story, but the inspired words of God PROMISE that we will have the chance to see our dead loved ones.

John 5:28,29 28â€¯Do not be amazed at this, for the hour is coming in which all those in the memorial tombs will hear his voice 29â€¯and come out, those who did good things to a resurrection of life, and those who practiced vile things to a resurrection of judgment.

Acts 24:15 15â€¯And I have hope toward God, which hope these men also look forward to, that there is going to be a resurrection of both the righteous and the unrighteous.

Revelation 20:12,13 12â€¯And I saw the dead, the great and the small, standing before the throne, and scrolls were opened. But another scroll was opened; it is the scroll of life. The dead were judged out of those things written in the scrolls according to their deeds. 13â€¯And the sea gave up the dead in it, and death and the Grave gave up the dead in them, and they were judged individually according to their deeds

I look forward to the time I will see my mom and dad, right back here on earth.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

I will be praying for both you guys Dan and Bruce.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Try to remember this:










And, as I think you know, alcohol is a depressant and won't help.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not met you or Bruce but love to read your post. Prayers are sent up for both families. Stay strong for your families.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Be strong bud and prayers are headed up for your Mother as well as YOU right now. Hang in there for her.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers for you and your family. I also lived with my grandmother. You know I have a seat for you in my boat. Whites are on the move.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

I just saw this and will be praying for you and your mother. I thank you for the request. 

Seeing our loved ones hurt or sick is always trying. You mentioned trying to drink away the sorrow. Just remember it does no good to pray if we are sinning as the bible says He will not hear us. 

The main thing is for Jesus to be Lord of our life if we want answered prayers and ultimately to end up with the Lord one day. 

Like I said I will lift you both to the Lord. Rest and peace for you and your mother's recovery.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

saved said:


> I just saw this and will be praying for you and your mother. I thank you for the request.
> 
> Seeing our loved ones hurt or sick is always trying. You mentioned trying to drink away the sorrow. Just remember it does no good to pray if we are sinning as the bible says He will not hear us.
> 
> ...


I never thought it through. You are so right. I need to stop.

Thank you everyone. I'm off to see her now. I will tell her about all of you.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I found out fishing is much better numbing the mind than alcahol Dan. Try it. It works.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I will keep you and your Mom in my prayers.


----------



## crappiecandy29 (Aug 20, 2008)

Prayers sent for both of you two and your families.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Prayers for you and yours Dan, take good care and trust in the Lord.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent Dan. Remember you have a Beautiful family that needs you just as much, so take care of Yourself. You got my number and if you need anything give me a call.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Prayers up


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Danny O and I will lift up you and your mom daily for strength, peace and clarity.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been where you are and lost both my parents. I will put you and Bruce on our prayer list at church. If there is anything I can do for either of you let me know. In Christ name !!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

As said... prayers for you and your family, Dan. God never gives us more than he knows we can handle. Tribulation and trials, only make us stronger. Hang in there, Dan, it will get better!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Wishing your Mom a continued recovery, and hoping you are able to find comfort, solace, and serenity going forward.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

brucevannguyen said:


> I found out fishing is much better numbing the mind than alcahol Dan. Try it. It works.


Right you are, Bruce. Many of us get a greater "high" from fishing than from controlled substances.

May you and Dan be embraced by the peace from your respective faiths.

As a senior citizen, I have been there all too many times supporting loved ones in their final times of need. But I am so blessed to have been there for them.

Both you gentlemen are fortunate that you are there for your loved ones, as they are from having your love and support.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

Praying for you both and your moms.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

My beautiful angel has gone to be with our Lord this morning. Nurses say she went quickly and peacefully. I tried so hard to get there in time. I missed by 10 minutes. God bless you Mom. I will miss you dearly. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Tapatalk


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Praying for you...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

No words but a sincere condolence and prayer is headed your way and may your Mother RIP and have God speed to her new home.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

My condolences Dan. Please be strong.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

May God be with you Dan !!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Heartfelt condolences to you and your family. Again, I urge you to look at the assured hope we have in the resurrection.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Praying for the Peace and Comfort of our Lord be with you and your family. Keep looking toward Him and you will make it thru this Dan.



Dale


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Condolences, BOI. 

May you experience the strength and serenity you seek.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Praying for u n your family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry for your lost may God give you the strength.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Prayers sent Dan! 
My condolences to you and your family!


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

My condolences to you and your family. Prayers for strength and comfort...


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for your lose, prayers sent


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry for your heartache.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Our condolences to you and your family. Prayers for peace and strength today and in the days to come.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Payers sent to you and both your family's


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Bankin and Bruce both, prayers sent.

Bankin, just as you have told your Mom to hang in there for her granddaughter, you must hang in there for your daughter.

I'm no angel, I wouldn't tell another man not to drink but I become very concerned when I hear someone is using alcohol to medicate, it becomes habit forming far faster than you would think. Please try to hold yourself together for your daughters sake.

God bless.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

You and in our thoughts and prayers Dan! Maybe one day we can hook back up on Matt's boat and crack old man jokes about him.

Robby


----------

